# Bermuda CPR



## BermudaCPR (Apr 22, 2019)

I'm new and found this forum while searching how to save my lawn, so decided to document my progress and hopefully get pro tips along the way.

We moved into a San Antonio home fall 2018 with a neglected yard. About 4000sf front without the few beds and we are adding more. After getting settled in I basically mowed a salad bar of weeds all winter. Started binge watching YouTube videos and decided to follow docs plan spring 2019. Bought Anderson's pre-e, a hose end herbicide for broadleaf and one for poa and sedge. Bought his superjuice and amazon list of sprayers, tea buckets, everything. Didn't get a granular just used up a bag of weed and feed I had left.

Starting in feb with curtain of death and have put out a few superjuice treatments. Lawn has cleared out a lot except for some weeds and a lot of poa. I feel like I'm feeding poa and the Bermuda isn't doing much. But I know it's only late April and we are barely consistent with low 80's.

Now I found this site and everyone is putting down a pound of N per 1000 per month. So I'm thinking about ditching superjuice and finding urea and blasting a pound every 2 weeks. I've learned you just see green in photos so took a couple close ups pre and post curtain of death. Goal is to get the super thin Bermuda that's left to spread and fill in without seed or sod.


----------



## BermudaCPR (Apr 22, 2019)

That's after. Guess I can't show too many pics.


----------

